# Fat free yoghurt



## Cool Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a low fat yoghurt. It seems to be the lower the fat the higher the sugar content.
Thanks


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 29, 2020)

Precisely so why not choose a full fat greek yoghurt that is lower in carbs? I don't think there are any of us on the forum that would eat a low fat yoghurt over a full fat greek yoghurt etc
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't generally eat yoghurt, but the last time I tried to find full fat yoghurt in the supermarket there wasn’t any. 

Most of the plain ones didn't seem to have sugar added though.


----------



## Toucan (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello @RosieD
Many foods advertised as 'low fat' do have a higher sugar content and are best avoided.

We are all different, and you need to find a food plan that is right for you and works in bringing down your blood sugar levels.
Many of us on the forum find that this can be achieved by focusing on reducing the carbs in our diet, an that 
including a sensible quantity of  good fats into the diet from sources  can help keep the diet sustainable.

So including some full fat yoghurt in your diet can be good.
I use a lot of supermarket own brand thick greek-style plain yoghurt. I have it for breakfast sometimes with a few blueberries and some seeds and nuts, or often add a spoonful to savoury dishes like soups and casseroles.


----------



## JJay (Jun 29, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Precisely so why not choose a full fat greek yoghurt that is lower in carbs? I don't think there are any of us on the forum that would eat a low fat yoghurt over a full fat greek yoghurt etc
> xx


Well I would, for one!  The idea of full fat, thick, creamy anything makes me want to heave.


----------



## Cool Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for your replies  I've avoided full fat because I'm trying to lose weight. But it makes sense, full fat is tastier as well. Will give it a go.


----------



## Inka (Jun 29, 2020)

Skyr is low fat and the plain one is low carb (4g carbs per 100g). I personally think it’s tastier than ‘normal’ natural yoghurt. 

There are also fruit flavours. These are higher in carbs than the natural one but still lower than an equivalent premium fruit yoghurt. They also have minimal sugar.


----------



## Cool Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

I really appreciate all the feedback. I'm type 2 and need to lose alot of weight. I find it rely difficult to know how many carbs you should have in a day, Ive asked my GP, diabetic nurse & never had an answer. Would appreciate some advice.


----------



## Inka (Jun 29, 2020)

@RosieD There is no right answer to that question - except what’s right for you. Be guided by your blood glucose meter and see what amounts you can tolerate.

Have you kept a food diary? That’s always good because you can see your starting point and then plan ways to improve your diet. You’ll see where you can reduce carbs, where you can ‘tidy’ it a bit, and you can spot foods you over-indulge in (if any) and missing components eg are you eating enough green veg?

Some Type 2s eat very minimal carbs - less than 50g a day, others can manage more eg 100g. You’ll see lots of threads here discussing diet and carbs. Choose a starting point/target for you as an individual and adjust if necessary.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi RosieD,
                  Unless you eat an awful lot of fat, you will lose weight easier by going ultra low carb and increasing your intake of traditional fats - not so-called 'vegetable oils'  which are really highly processed seed oils. 
In order to control my Blood Glucose (and also lose weight) I re-introduced full fat cheese, full fat yogurt, cream, eggs, bacon and fatty cuts of meat into my diet.
I ignored calories, just counted carbs (between 20gms and 40gms per day) and took the same 35 min brisk walk I was doing previously. 
No hunger, no keto flu, no medication, good energy levels, controlled Blood Glucose and losing between 1 and 2lbs per week for the first 3 month.


----------



## Cool Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

Will give it a go. Because I'm on 1 Metformin a day, my had said I don't need to test my level. It's also really expensive to buy a monitor and strips. Maybe I should, can anyone recommend a glucose monitor? 
Finding everyone's advice really helpful and supportive, thanks.


----------



## Cool Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

* My GP


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 29, 2020)

RosieD said:


> Will give it a go. Because I'm on 1 Metformin a day, my had said I don't need to test my level. It's also really expensive to buy a monitor and strips. Maybe I should, can anyone recommend a glucose monitor?
> Finding everyone's advice really helpful and supportive, thanks.


Gluco Navii is the cheapest to self fund I believe but testing IS the only way you'll find out what effects you xx


----------



## Cool Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks, will look up x


----------



## Drummer (Jun 29, 2020)

I use Spirit Healthcare's Tee2 meter - contact number is 0800 - 881 - 5423 for customer support. Maybe call and request details or look on their website.
I put in an order for a meter kit, lancets, test fluid and I think it was 150 strips which came to under £40 if my memory serves.
It is very easy to lose weight eating low carb with the natural fat which comes with foods. Selecting foods which have had fat removed or cut away etc seems to cause more trouble than it is worth.
We have had 'fat is bad' and 'fat will make you fat' so drummed into us that it is never doubted, yet when put to the test it doesn't seem to be true. It is carbohydrate which is stored as fat, and for type twos it seems far easier to be in ketosis and breaking down fat for fuel than struggling with a broken carb management system.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Rosie D.  Here is a link to The Gluco navii , it’s testing strips cost £8 for a pot of 50, where high street brands cost between £15 to £30 for 50. 
you will need to buy more test strips , If  possible buy at least 2 pots as when your learning to finger prick and getting enough blood to appear you can waste quite a few and initially it’s necessary to some in depth testing. 
You will also need a box of lancets. 

I don’t know if you have already found these links on here, apologies if you have .
Test review adjust by Alan S 
We recommend testing directly before eating as well , as you need to know your starting point , ie, if you only tested after eating  and were say 12 , the you would assume that that meal was a no no, but it may just have been that your pre meal level was too high, ie 9.0, which means that your meal was ok. 

Testing on a budget, by Alan S 

You will also find the above and lots more info Here


----------



## Cool Cat (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks Ljc. Will check the Gluco navii online. 
It's true, we do get it drilled into us that fat is bad for you, it's all very confusing. Must admit FF yoghurt is more filling & tastier.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 2, 2020)

Skyr as someone previously said is nice.  4g of carbs per 100g.  Fage fat free yoghurt is 3g per 100g.  I can only get this from Tesco or Asda.  I find it nice. The flavoured ones are higher in carbs though.  I personally like natural yoghurt but appreciate everyone does not.


----------



## Cool Cat (Jul 2, 2020)

Maz2 said:


> Skyr as someone previously said is nice.  4g of carbs per 100g.  Fage fat free yoghurt is 3g per 100g.  I can only get this from Tesco or Asda.  I find it nice. The flavoured ones are higher in carbs though.  I personally like natural yoghurt but appreciate everyone does not.


Hi Maz2
Thanks for the reply. I've tried skyr, it thick and nice with fruit.
Cheers


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 2, 2020)

RosieD said:


> Hi Maz2
> Thanks for the reply. I've tried skyr, it thick and nice with fruit.
> Cheers


Glad you found something Rosie.  Skyr is my hubby's favourite.


----------



## Sally W (Jul 3, 2020)

If you do want a low fat yoghurt that is also low carb Waitrose do an essential yoghurt fat free which is about £1. (I get the full fat one which believe may be higher carb)


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 5, 2020)

Just looked at the nutritional info for those Waitrose Essential yoghurts.... the Fat free one is 6.7g/100g carbs and the Natural Greek style is 5.4g/100g whereas Lidl's Milbona Creamy Natural Greek Yoghurt is 3.2g/100g carbs so less than half the carbs of the Fat Free Waitrose yoghurt. I know which one I will stick with.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 5, 2020)

Wife uses fat free yogurt , brand name Fage, 100g serving has 3.0g of carbs.


----------



## Sally W (Jul 6, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Just looked at the nutritional info for those Waitrose Essential yoghurts.... the Fat free one is 6.7g/100g carbs and the Natural Greek style is 5.4g/100g whereas Lidl's Milbona Creamy Natural Greek Yoghurt is 3.2g/100g carbs so less than half the carbs of the Fat Free Waitrose yoghurt. I know which one I will stick with.


Saving of minimal carbs.lidl has no distancing, cleaning or customer controlling. If I did eat the yoghurt, which I don’t, I also know whic one I’d stick with


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2020)

That's your Lidl though Sally.  And there's a dearth of Waitrose shops around Coventry, think Northampton is the nearest.  I don't think I want to make sweeping statements about chains of shops for the simple reason they VARY so much in different bits of the country.


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 6, 2020)

Both my local Waitrose and Lidl stores are exemplary regarding social distancing and cleanliness.
Sainsbury’s on the other hand...


----------



## Sally W (Jul 6, 2020)

trophywench said:


> That's your Lidl though Sally.  And there's a dearth of Waitrose shops around Coventry, think Northampton is the nearest.  I don't think I want to make sweeping statements about chains of shops for the simple reason they VARY so much in different bits of the country.


Only trying to help someone who wanted assistance for fat free yoghurt


----------



## grovesy (Jul 6, 2020)

I only used to go to my Lidl when they did the Protien Rolls, I would not shop their out of choice. Here in Essex Waitrose not everywhere either.


----------

